# GT Track days at Road America June 11 & 12, 2012!



## Todd Z (Mar 9, 2011)

It's that time of year to plan your summer track schedule. Registration is now open for June 11 & 12 at Road America. Experience one of the worlds best road courses with GT Track Days.

Many from the forum have joined us the past two years but more are always welcome. .

Registration is open! Choices include:

Early bird discount now to 5/13/12 both days $395 or single day $250.

Regular registration 5/13 to 6/10 both days $450 or single day $275

For the forum Rock Stars we offer our limited VIP package. Join other pro and celebrity drivers.

VIP special package $995/day.

The package includes:

A garage spot with prefferred parking.

Ability to run in multiple groups.

Dedicated instructor.

Tower tour.

Go Pro camera use for the weekend.

Photo package.

Chase or follow video of your car.

Free nonalcoholic beverages.

VIP tee shirt

Two meal tickets per day.

Parts discount at Mueller Motorsports.

Free drinks at the Monday night party.

Reserved table at the party.

VIP area.

No wait on grid.

Concierge service for parts or tires,etc

We strive to offer the best track event with the most track time!

http://gttrackdays.com/register.html


----------

